#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya - Miss Tiffany Universe Final - Ladyboys

## dirtydog

*Glamour and glitz at the Miss Tiffany Universe Final.
*

        The much anticipated Grand Final of the 2009 Miss Tiffany Universe Competition took place at the Tiffany Show Theater on Friday Night, an event which was shown live on Thai Channel 7. 

The event which featured some of the most stunning transsexuals from Thailand saw them show off their talents and their good looks. 

After more than 2 hours of competition the celebrity judges finally chose this years winner. 

Contestant Number 26, Khun Sarawee aged 20, also known as Nong Jazz, was crowned Miss Tiffany Universe 2009 and received a brand new Honda Jazz and 100,000 Baht. 

He will now represent the Tiffany Show for the next year. 

Other winners on the night include Khun Wiritorn aged 20 who was the first runner up. He went away with 80,000 Baht and a winners sash. 

Third Place went to Khun Napusawan aged 21 who went away with 50,000 Baht and a winners sash. 

The Mass Media Popular Vote was won by No 16 Khun Lerluk aged 18 who was given 10,000 Baht.



Pattaya One News


*Miss Tiffany Universe 2008 was for NONG NOENG*

----------


## dirtydog

*STUDENTS WIN MISS TIFFANY UNIVERSE 2009*
 
            Nong Jazz wins the most beautiful women-of-the-2nd-category contest at 
Miss Tiffany Universe 2009 

On the night of 15 May 2009, at the Tiffany Theater, Pattaya, the Tiffany  Company accompanied by the Pattaya Office of the TAT and Chonburi Provincial  Administration held the final competition of the Miss Tiffany Universe 2009  Contest with the 30 most beautiful women-of-the-second-category contestants.  This year almost all the winners were students.

Miss Tiffanys Universe  contest regularly provides variety and spectacle in an otherwise relatively dull  period between tourist seasons. This year, in particular, is a very tough year  for Pattaya and Thailand due to the political crisis, but the Miss Tiffany  Universes management did their utmost to present a bold face to the world.  Their annual contest numbers high among the large number of enjoyable activities  Pattaya has to offer its visitors and the locals. 

 
The committee of Miss Tiffany  2009, like every year, had great difficulty in selecting the most beautiful  contestant, judged according to her quality and beauty. However, this year, the  title, Miss Tiffany Universe 2009, went to No. 26, Nong Jazz, Sarawee Nattee,  [20] ,a student from Ratchapat Suan Sunauta University. Nong Jazz was crowned  with 100,000 baht prize, a Honda Jazz, a sash, a trophy and she also received a  20,000 baht prize for winning the Most Beautiful Costume category.

The  first runner up was Wirithorn Norapatpimol or "Nong Bell", [20] a student from  the North Chiang Mai University. She won 80,000 baht, a sash and a trophy. She  also won the title of Miss Unlimited Sexy Star, sponsored by Central Festival  Pattaya Beach, and received 10,000 baht for having the best looking swimming  suit.

 
The second runner up was  Napusawan Chonakorn or "Nong Nut", [21] who got 50,000 baht, a sash and a trophy  and 20,000 baht for winning the Most Beautiful Complexion title - beautiful skin  - as well.

 
The mass media popular vote  went to no. 16, Lerluk Lertworapong or "Nong Nat"[18] a student from Thaimitr  Wittayalai, . She got 10,000 baht. Miss Cordiality went to Preerada Maneeket or  Nong Aui, [25].

Pattaya Daily News

----------


## blackgang

I bet that our resident Frog was down there licking his chops like a hungry pit bull. :Smile: 
I wonder if they do this sort of thing in San Francisco?

----------


## Chairman Mao

Besides the one with the crown, I'd give to all of 'em without sparing an inch.

----------

